# GA16DET Charge Piping



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea why the IC and Charge piping for a SR20DET would not work for a GA16DET Application?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it will... look at the way I have it done... I have pictures here somewhere....


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

Sweet... thats what i needed to know, w. my luck it wouldnt have so i though i would ask the Forced Induction Gurus.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm not a guru... i'm just the only idiot with a GA16DET around right now!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i wouldnt say idiot, how bout pioneers? cause i dont want to be an idiot.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh, I still have my GA16DET and I think I am a pioneer 

Chef


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I just meant me personally... you can be a pioneer if you want to be!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Hurray for turbos


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hurraY!


----------

